# Fein MultiMaster



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I have seen the infomercial, and it looks like a useful tool. Does anyone own one that could convince me that its worth the money?
> 
> ~Matt



All the carpenters at Contractor Talk who have one rave about it. You might want to go over there and search for some of the threads on it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I know little about the Fein MltiMaster

But the Fein wood working tools are top of the line, better than any other tools I have used with similar uses.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I was hoping one of you in the electrical field had one and could give me feedback on it.

I mostly want it for the E blade / plunge cut feature. I am doing a job right now that I think it would be ideal for, which is why I got thinking about it. I need to cut a 2x4 in an existing wall to fit a metal box, and I cant get a circular saw in there, nor a sawzall either.

~Matt


----------



## Buck_nekid (Jan 23, 2007)

I post very rarely (actually only once so far.) But in a previous life I worked in a auto customizing shop. We occasionally did auto glass (windshield, sides, back lights) and I will say this about the 'pro' version of that tool sold as a glass cut out tool with a different set of blades (and much more money) was top notch. With the right blades it has the power to cut .25 angle. What I like is the round 'magic saw' blades, reminded me of what a doctor cuts a cast off with, won't cut your skin but will eat through a vehicle roof (sunroofs.) As far as your cutting a hole in the wall, if you can fit it in there, it will cut it.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

It looks to be a very specialized tool for rare jobs but I want to get one soon just the same.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

I have the 250 Q select & though it doesnt get much use it is an awesome piece of kit that has got me out of a tight spot on more than one occasion.
If you ever get one you will NEVER regret it.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

The MultiMaster kicks butt! It's obviously not something you'll use all the time, but it's great when you do. It's very good at triming moldings back when doing floors, and it's AWESOME at removing old grout. It'll save you hours on removing old grout. There are many other uses as well.

But I'll tell you this, the blades last a while, but the replacement blades aren't cheap.


----------



## dadadan (Jan 10, 2008)

its a great tool!! use it alot! cutting in boxes in cabinets, tile, siding, alot! but the blades are spendy about 40 bucks a pop and keep them away from drywall it kills them fast. but overall a great tool. A local tool store that i am very good friends with sells them so fast they cant they sometimes go weeks with out them in the store and are back ordered. I cant type how usefull it is you just have to get your hands on one and give it a try. 
sorry if my spelling sucks or i dont use caps im sending this from my phone


----------



## Jono (Aug 28, 2008)

I bought the 250Q MultiMaster today. I had seen the ads on TV and when i came across this job, i knew i had to get it. It worked perfectly.

I had bought a wall chaser (Makita) and a Fein Dustex II about 6 months ago so i figured i could trust the brand.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jono said:


> I bought the 250Q MultiMaster today. I had seen the ads on TV and when i came across this job, i knew i had to get it. It worked perfectly.
> 
> I had bought a wall chaser (Makita) and a Fein Dustex II about 6 months ago so i figured i could trust the brand.


I bought the same one a few days ago... It will be here the 8th. I have a job that I think will be ideal as a first try out. I will include pictures and a review when it gets here.

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Finally got around to the pics.. Here you go:


Had a stud right in the way of where I wanted to set a 3G box.:










Marked where the box would set, and used the plunge cut feature on the MM:











Box set and wired / piped/ and mounted:











There were a few other boxes I needed to set that were in similar positions... it was the cleanest, fastest and safest way to do this.

~Matt


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Will it cut granite? More than once I've seen the granite installers not cut the granite backsplash hole big enough for the adjust-a-box to extend flush to the outside surface of the granite on kitchen receptacles. I refuse to try to cut that myself. So far no gc has been willing to address this problem. No one here installs granite, they all come from 3hours away and are long gone by trim out time.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> Will it cut granite? More than once I've seen the granite installers not cut the granite backsplash hole big enough for the adjust-a-box to extend flush to the outside surface of the granite on kitchen receptacles. I refuse to try to cut that myself. So far no gc has been willing to address this problem. No one here installs granite, they all come from 3hours away and are long gone by trim out time.


That granit situation is a big problem for me too, you should adjust the boxes all the way out on rough and adjust them in when you finish. And leave a note that says if they are tampered with you will take a 3lb sledge to there counter top. 

I just used that tool for the first time and after one minute I knew I had to have one. Its cuts like a champ but doubt it would cut granite.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

It can cut a lot of things, I dont know for sure if it can cut granite. Its a very good tool... I have no regrets buying it.

~Matt


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

For bkessler; I always crank my adjust-a-boxes way out just so there is no denying the fact that there is a box there. Most of the sheetrockers have figured that out and screw them back in. Hence, box flush with sheet rock come granite time. Or maybe the granite guys do that themselves. When I first started using those boxes, I love em by the way, they worked beautifully. I never would tell anybody that they were adjutable. I think the sheetrockers were enjoying the fact that the sparkie had his boxes too for out and were happy I would get in trouble for that. Everbody has this one figured out now though. Maybe the 3lb sledge really is the answer!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I used the multimaster again today, I will be getting one soon.


----------



## fungku (Oct 17, 2008)

Ohhh, I wants one!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

*A multimaster alternative?*

Check this out, a new one from Bosch. It's cordless and I bet a lot of you already have extra batteries.... http://www.toolbarn.com/product/bosch/PS50-2A/


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

looks like dremel has has a similar tool.


Don't know the quality but maybe for the home user or occasional user it would be ok.

http://www.toolbarn.com/product/dremel/6300-01/


----------



## metalpats (Apr 11, 2011)

getting a real old thread back on, i would like to hear about the durability of the fein brand vs others ,
and if somebody have a source for fein blade at less than 75$ each


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

I've never owned the Fein. I have owned the Harbor Freight Chicago Electric brand. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/variable-speed-multifunction-power-tool-67537.htm

I bought for one specific plaster wall job, to try it out. It's worked for four years, and probably about 75 holes (plaster, metal, drywall, wood). The blades vary from $8 to $20 (the carbide grit is great for plaster). They last about 5 to 10 holes.

I never expected it to last this long, or work this well. I would check all the brands and reviews.


----------



## metalpats (Apr 11, 2011)

i have almost the same, it is a king canada brand, 
I have too not expected it to last that long
i prefer the real fein blade but they are so pricey,
so much that i'm looking at buying a complete marine maintenance fein kit to save on the b;ade and getting a real fein MM


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

I have the fein & the cordless Mikita, both are awesome. I think Grizzly has blades for about $7 each. They last as long as the $30 blades. Wonderful tools.


----------



## markbrady (Jun 2, 2014)

nap said:


> looks like dremel has has a similar tool.
> 
> 
> Don't know the quality but maybe for the home user or occasional user it would be ok.
> ...


I have one and it holds up. Cabinet cut outs made easy, use it to cut wood lathe in older plastered homes, vinyl siding. I use an old wood blade that i ruined to plunge sheetrock. Used it to cut baseboard box cut outs BUT that is where I ruined the blade as I had to do quite a lot of them in an older home that had crumbling plaster and just matched what was already there and put outlet boxes in the baseboard(jigsaw and a wood rasp with painters tape to protect the paint is better but I didn't have it that day). Even used the grout blade to sand tile down around a few outlet boxes and shaved a lot of tiles to install a stove hood where the tile guy went a little too tight and I couldnt get the hood in. It may sit being unused for periods of time but when you need to do some things that require it its a huge time saver. Great tool to have


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

O.k. 61/2 year old zombie thread has to be an all timer!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

zac said:


> O.k. 61/2 year old zombie thread has to be an all timer!


Or members bite a new guys head off for starting a new thread which was already discussed... damned if they do, damned if they dont.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

chewy said:


> Or members bite a new guys head off for starting a new thread which was already discussed... damned if they do, damned if they dont.


Oh no! I became a member because of this! Just never saw such an old thread come to life. My personal comment indeed.
I am happy when we can share on threads that are old. It shows that there is always change abroad. Otherwise we may be still using yankee screwdrivers!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

For corded, the Fein is still the best. I also used the harbor freight version and it works, but really noisy. 

Recently bought the Dewalt 20v cordless tool and it is the best of all worlds. Battery lasts a long time, no cord to deal with and cuts very well.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

The Milwaukee 18 volt works well. I use it to cut in boxes all the time. It's amazing how little dust it creates. It also has done fine cutting out fireblocks in areas where cut in switches are placed. It has such a smooth and fine cut you can really negotiate with any material in the way.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

metalpats said:


> getting a real old thread back on, i would like to hear about the durability of the fein brand vs others ,
> and if somebody have a source for fein blade at less than 75$ each


Didnt see that you prefaced your inquire with the above. 
Sometimes people will respond to a thread that's been idle for years as there had never been any interruption. I'm thinking I've probably done it as well!


----------



## Big Pickles (Oct 25, 2014)

I have the 12v,and 18v ridgid brand. Ability to turn the head away from switch, and multiple attachments(Sawzall, drill, impact, ratchet, jigsaw) made this a no brainer for me. Plenty strong enough with 12v.


----------

